# Best to cut, or bulk first?



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

After I finish my current cycle I'm left with two choices, either I can cut down and try and lose the slight flab around my waist I've aquired, or I could continue to bulk up using whey and a high calorie diet regardless and cut down later. Which do you think is best first?


----------



## TYSON (Aug 30, 2004)

It took me a while to agree with others on this topic but in the end i agreed and it would be better to cut first, unless you have a low bf any way it wouldnt matter too much


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

What's your current bodyfat percentage and your goals?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

depends on how much fat ur carrying mate... if its under 15% no worries..... above 20% i'd lose abit b4 i up the cals again imo

Remember bulking is not an excuse to put on alot of fat and eat sh1te... bulkin is eating high amount of cals but still cleanish..


----------



## robdog (Dec 2, 2003)

dirty barry said:


> depends on how much fat ur carrying mate... if its under 15% no worries..... above 20% i'd lose abit b4 i up the cals again imo
> 
> Remember bulking is not an excuse to put on alot of fat and eat sh1te... bulkin is eating high amount of cals but still cleanish..


Good adivice. Clean bulking is they way to go. What ever you eat while cutting eat while bulking just increase the pertions ten fold lol.


----------



## SD (Sep 3, 2004)

If you are finishing your cycle then you should carry on bulking till the end of your PCT IMO too.

If at the end of that your BF is high (above 15%) then as the others said, cut for a while then bulk again, this will also stop your body adapting too much and keep it guessing.

SD


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Noodlenex said:


> After I finish my current cycle I'm left with two choices, either I can cut down and try and lose the slight flab around my waist I've aquired, or I could continue to bulk up using whey and a high calorie diet regardless and cut down later. Which do you think is best first?


If over 14% bodyfat I'd cut

If your down around 10% I'd bulk

If in between... then choose what you need most aka do you have a special event coming up? do you hate dieting? ect


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Cut first, after your PCT.


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Yeh I kinda figured this. I have a quite high bodyfat % right now I'm sure of it, I don't know the exact figure I've never had it worked out but it is most definately not 10%! I'd say more like 20%+ After my PCT I'll start the diet but I'll start a cycle of creatine and whey as well. I don't mind dieting too much, in response to whoever asked that but I tend to find that my cheat days kick the **** out of whatever I have achieved in the diet so I usually cut them out entirely!

Edit - Btw I'm not looking to ''''''tone up''''''' or anything, whatever the **** that is... I'm looking to get mad huge ;-)


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

how about posting a pick noodle mate then we can go from there


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

No-one has a digital camera in my house right now. When I've got the guts I'll post up a pic but you can pretty much take it as this; I'm confident i'm over 20% bodyfat. I've got a belly. ;-)


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Noodlenex said:


> No-one has a digital camera in my house right now. When I've got the guts I'll post up a pic but you can pretty much take it as this; I'm confident i'm over 20% bodyfat. I've got a belly. ;-)


Cut for sure:

High bodyfat + bulking = recipe for disaster.

Low bodyfat + bulking = lots of muscle not much fat.

So cut before bulk at that level 

There's NO reason why you can't GAIN strength and SOME muscle mass while cutting however, if you do it correctly.


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Ok safe. I thought as much. I'm not looking forward to losing my gains from this cycle in PCT, and I'm sure i'll lose some more of it during cutting but I suppose thats unavoidable no matter how clean you do business.

btw don't think for a second I'm anywhere near a body builder, I've got a long way to go trust me. I will get there though.

What about the use of Whey + creatine whilst cutting?


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Noodlenex said:


> Ok safe. I thought as much. I'm not looking forward to losing my gains from this cycle in PCT, and I'm sure i'll lose some more of it during cutting but I suppose thats unavoidable no matter how clean you do business.
> 
> What about the use of Whey + creatine whilst cutting?


Well before you cut, stabilise your weight first.

Cutting during PCT or even immediately after will kill your gains way too quick. Let your body get adjusted to the extra mass and do an extremely clean maintenence diet until 2-3 weeks AFTER you're done with PCT. THEN cut. You will keep more lean mass that way.

Whey and creatine are fine when cutting. You could also add clen too as this is anti-catabolic.


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Ahh.. ok that makes a lot of sense. I feel a little more prepared now. I've not used clen before, whats it like? Does it work by slightly raising your body temp?


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii said:


> ...after your PCT...


Dang it! I missed that. Great call, great call.


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Chef mate, seriously... don't worry. You can't have them all... and I reckon I could squeeze out a few more ill-informed dumbass questions.. if it will make you feel better?


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Noodlenex said:


> Chef mate, seriously... don't worry. You can't have them all... and I reckon I could squeeze out a few more ill-informed dumbass questions.. if it will make you feel better?


The only dumb question is the one not asked


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

Ahh... you are wise, grasshopper


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

hackskii said:


> The only dumb question is the one not asked


or the one asked over and over until you get the answer you want!

:axe:


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

ChefX said:


> or the one asked over and over until you get the answer you want!
> 
> :axe:


 

I didnt want to come out and say that but This is true.


----------



## Noodlenex (Nov 10, 2004)

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

If I do 17,000 sit ups a night and eat nothing but marmite I'll get a 6-pack right?

heheh.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

noodlenex...

keep asking, keep asking, and I have seen where people would say.. yeah to that!

hahaha


----------



## Chas (Mar 31, 2005)

How do you work out your body fat %?

*Chas*


----------



## jugganaut (Mar 20, 2005)

Bulk first. then do clen for 6 wks.


----------



## ChefX (Jan 10, 2005)

Chas, go get a set of the self calipers aka accumeasure (the plastic not the digital ones)

We have a whole box of calipers and believe me I'm super accurate how I take the measurements BUT until your below 6 to 8% these cheapy ones are just as good and actually the best for the money. Everyone should own a pair. I used to give them out to all my clients at my gyms and later on we gave out the myop tapes as well. Use the measuring system we use in our eating-diatia book to do comparisons, its consitent.


----------



## BUGGSY (Nov 1, 2008)

HI IM 5.6 AND I WAS 9 STONE WITH A 29INCH WAIST

I STARTED TO GET INTO BODYBUILDING BECAUSE I WAS VERY SKINNY.

NOW IM 11.4 STONE WITH A 32INCH. IVE STARTED TO CUT UP BUT ITS NOT HAPNING WOT DO YOU THINK I SOULD DO?

IVE CUT OUT CARBS AND IM JUST ON PROTIN AND IM ON THE CROSS TRAINER FOR AN HOUR 3 TIME A WEEK AND IM EATING 2-3 HOURS.(not crap) IVE BIN DOING THIS ABOUT 2 WEEKS, HOW LONG DO YOU THINK IT WOULD TAKE TO GET MY 6 PACK BACK?


----------



## spike1 (Mar 10, 2009)

BUGGSY said:


> HI IM 5.6 AND I WAS 9 STONE WITH A 29INCH WAIST
> 
> I STARTED TO GET INTO BODYBUILDING BECAUSE I WAS VERY SKINNY.
> 
> ...


First things first, take off caps lock.


----------

